# Double Neck Acoustic Plans



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Hi...I have a customer who wants a double neck acoustic guitar 6 string/bouzouki..Would anybody know where I could buy plans for a double neck guitar....


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't have a clue, but from what I've seen of your work, I'm very confident you could design it very well and come up with something unique and wonderful!

Gilles


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Guild of American Luthiers has a huge selection. 

Buildyour guitar.com

GitarreBassBau.de • Thema anzeigen - Schablonen und Zeichnungen • Gitarrenbau, Bassbau


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Thank-you Gilles for the vote of confidence...The two necks doesn't bother me too much...The bracing is the problem since I want to use pins on the bridge...I also posted in OLF and had a couple of helpful replies...Two guitarbuilders, Tony Carol and Martin Edwards have built double necks in the past...I am leaning towards the bracing system used by Tony Carol...I wish that posting pics in here was more user friendly, then I could show you what I am thinking about doing....

Thank you Knight for the link....a great site to go to for information


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

No problem, I kept a few links when I was thinking of maybe getting into building from scratch. I have CNC at work so i was thinking of making up a program and seeing what happens. LOL


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Lab123 said:


> Thank-you Gilles for the vote of confidence...The two necks doesn't bother me too much...The bracing is the problem since I want to use pins on the bridge...I also posted in OLF and had a couple of helpful replies...Two guitarbuilders, Tony Carol and Martin Edwards have built double necks in the past...I am leaning towards the bracing system used by Tony Carol...I wish that posting pics in here was more user friendly, then I could show you what I am thinking about doing....
> 
> Thank you Knight for the link....a great site to go to for information


I've built two electric double necks, one of which was a mandolin/guitar but they were both solid body, hence no structural issues. The double Telecaster had bolt on necks and the mand0-guitar had set necks. I wish you lived closer and could add my two cents on your drawing board!


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Ok...After doing some reading here found out I can post pics directly from my computer for a small fee....This seems to be fair since a site like this has to be maintained...
Giles here are a couple of pics of the guitar that i will be doing...


----------

